

Our actions should not be dictated by fear of punishment - nddrylliog
http://amos.me/blog/2012/fear/

======
pizza
" _I'm looking forward to a second Nuremberg trial. Where all the people
involved in the policing of information exchange will have to answer for their
crimes against humanity. All their partners, copyright enforcement crusaders,
should be judged as accomplices._ "

I think comparing the actions of genocide out-carriers and the actions of
media execs is a little much.

~~~
nddrylliog
> I think that very few people realize the importance of what is currently
> happening, both inside and in periphery of the law.

Case in point..

